# Sore Puppy Paws



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi All,

You have been so helpful, I'm hoping you have some more suggestions for my 8 month old Bella who has been going to daycare 3x/week for a few weeks now.

She absolutely LOVES daycare...it is so great to be able to break up the week while we are at work. It also helps with her extremely high energy level. She comes home pooped out...makes for relaxing evenings for her, us and Walter the Cat!  I also want to keep her socialized.

However, when she is there, she runs and plays ALL day. Her little (well, not so little) paws are sore after 8 hours of running around on the pea gravel they have in the yards. The place is GREAT! Very clean and very helpful, knowledgeable folks there who really care about all the dogs. They have been keeping her indoors a little more often for inside play time...they have a nice padded type floor...so she can heal up a little.

Is there anything you can suggest that I can put on her paws to make them feel better? She licks at them, so I don't want to put Neosporin or anything on them. I thought I've heard of something for use on sled dogs (maybe I'm nuts)?

Thanks for any advise...again!

Victoria


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

There is a stinky liquid called Tough-Foot (if I remember right) for working dogs that you might be able to find at a feed store, well-stocked pet store, or on the Internet. It's been around forever. It toughens the pads.

There are also many other pad treatments, most of them creams, that are supposed to soften, heal or relieve discomfort in the pads, but I don't have enough experience with these other preparations to know whether they are effective for what you want.

You might also consider some doggie booties while your pup's feet heal. It takes most dogs a while to get used to them, but they're effective protection while the feet heal. It's not a bad idea to have some on hand anyway for walks on hot pavement, frozen grounds, salted ice, etc. They look ridiculous, but they do protect the feet.

I found it on the net. It's called Tuf-Foot. Here's the link: 
www.tuffoot.com/


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a produce called Tuff-pads on my lure coursers - running and turning at 35+ mph on dry grass can do a number on paw pads. I definitely recommend getting the spray bottle though - MUCH easier to apply without staining your fingers. I use a small spray bottle to apply 2-3 times a week and just refill it with the bigger bottle when I need to.

I also like a product called Protecta-pad, which you can get at Petco (not sure if petsmart sells it). It's a lotion that does a great job hydrating dry, cracked pads. In the summer I use protecta-pad in conjunction with the tuff-pads (alternating days of application)


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I knew I could count on you people!!!
Thanks! (Bella thanks you also!!)


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Hope it helps!


----------



## Oberon (Mar 29, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> There is a stinky liquid called Tough-Foot (if I remember right) for working dogs that you might be able to find at a feed store, well-stocked pet store, or on the Internet. It's been around forever. It toughens the pads.
> 
> I found it on the net. It's called Tuf-Foot. Here's the link:
> www.tuffoot.com/


Do you, or does anyone here, know whether this works as well as they claim? I'm joining the National Guard and going into an infantry unit. There is a list of mistakes people make that will cause problems during training. Number one on the list is "not taking care of your feet". So if this will help, I'll start using it now.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Farmers swore by it when I was growing up -- but that was for their dogs' feet, not so sure how it works for people.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Poor Bella's feet were so swollen when I picked her up today I will try anything. How about an Epsom Salt paw soak (without any taste-testing)?

Oberon,
...what could it hurt to try? All of you Service People and Service Dogs deserve weekly pedicures and pampering in ALL forms! <salute> and thank you!  

-Victoria

<You might also consider some doggie booties while your pup's feet heal. It takes most dogs a while to get used to them, but they're effective protection while the feet heal.> 

It is a great idea that I didn't think of...but I forgot to make a comment on this that I have been giggling about all day...all I can picture are some of those clips you see on America's Funniest Videos...with the cats and dogs...<LOL>...taking a few steps...<LOLOL>...shaking their paws...lifting them WAY up in the air...<ROFL>...oh...sorry...no one else at work saw the humor in it...I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!! I may have to try it...just because...


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Have your camera ready when you get the booties. I think every dog freaks out at first. It is pretty comical, and kind of pitiful. Doggie torture.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

We've used the boots on our hunting and field trial dogs many times and the reaction for the first minute or two is always a riot. After the initial moments of high stepping footwork they don't slow them down a bit. 

If the gravel isn't having the same effect on any of the other dogs at the doggie daycare, you might want to consult your vet for other possible causes.

Tuff foot is great stuff, but it's meant to be used to toughen up the pads *before* they become damaged, not as a cure for already damaged pads.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I'd probably make a vet visit to check and make sure she isn't having some kind of contact reaction with stuff at daycare. Maybe she's stepped on whatever they use to disinfect floors and the pea-stone and it's irritated her feet?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't checked this post in a while! 

I haven't been able to find any booties, the pet stores around here carry squat...(I will have the camcorder ready if I do find some...<evil little laugh>) but the Tuf-Foot came in. I kept her home all last week so she could heal a little and so the stuff could take effect. She was pretty lame, I felt so bad.

It only seems to be her right front paw that gets the worst swelling/redness. Her rear paws and left front are just fine. So I tend to think it's probably not allergy related(?) The owner of the daycare says that most dogs do experience some tenderness/soreness for a while until their feet toughen up, but most dogs there don't run around and play NON STOP! You'd think she'd chill out a bit if her paws hurt her.  

I'll see how she is tonight when I pick her up. She loves it there so much...and it's right down the road...I'd hate to stop taking her.

Thanks again!

Picked up Bella tonight...her paw looks great! I think the Tuf-Foot worked really well! It isn't red and swollen anymore...it looks more "calloused" (sp?) and greyish....thinking it may be from the alcohol in the Tuf stuff...she isn't limping and she is so happy! Walter the cat is even happier that she's too tired to chase him.

Thanks for that info...it certainly helped!! =)


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> Sorry, I haven't checked this post in a while!
> 
> I haven't been able to find any booties, the pet stores around here carry squat...(I will have the camcorder ready if I do find some...<evil little laugh>) but the Tuf-Foot came in. I kept her home all last week so she could heal a little and so the stuff could take effect. She was pretty lame, I felt so bad.
> 
> ...


Great news! If the problem should crop again here is a link for dog boots. The ones we used were the Lewis Dog Boots. They're great on rocks and gravel.http://www.dresslersdog.com/hunt04.html


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent..thank you! I'll be sure to book mark the link.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I know I am stating the obvious but, I am thinking you need to keep her home from daycare until her feel heal. At this point the first priority should be to heal her poor feet. Once she is better, use some of the product that has been suggested. She needs to start from scratch before going back to that environment. What about other dogs there? Do they run into the same problems? Maybe the pea gravel is too harsh for the dogs to handle over a 8 hour period?


----------

